# Does Garmin livetracking still work when out of cellphone/internet reception?



## manamana (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm trying to find a specific device for my dad who does a lot of riding by himself, some if it in tight singletrack and other times long adventure type rides.

The computer needs to have live tracking so that someone can see where he is incase he has an issue, but ideally also be used as his cycle computer. He has mentioned a SPOT Tracker but I understand that there is a subscription cost for this and is overkill for most of his riding. There are also cellphone apps, but some of his ridding is our of cellphone coverage. I was thinking something like the Garmin 510, then I see the smaller and cheaper Garmin 25's have come out with live tracking also. Would he need to be in cellphone reception for the live tracking option to work? I don't suppose there is an option on the devices to let people tracking you know that there has been an issue?

If he used the speed sensor with the 510/25, would that override the GPS measurements for his ride, and then give him a more accurate distance ridden?


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

manamana said:


> Does Garmin livetracking still work when out of cellphone/internet reception?


Think!


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

If he doesn't own a 510, he doesn't know how it works. 

No, the Garmin Livetrack won't work if you are out of cell phone range. The Livetrack works by linking the Edge to the smartphone Garmin Connect Mobile app via bluetooth. Then the app uses your phone's internet connection to upload location data to Garmin Livetrack service which displays this data on a map webpage. The Garmin Connect app sends an email to selected recipients with a link to that webpage. There is no function for letting people know there has been an issue. They would have to infer that by noticing that your position had not moved in quite some time.

Yes, a wheel sensor will override the GPS measurements for distance and speed calculations. Your position data is still provided via GPS.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Just got my new 810 and will have to test to see if when cell coverage resumes, if the live tracking catches up with all the points it's missed in the meantime.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

NordieBoy said:


> Just got my new 810 and will have to test to see if when cell coverage resumes, if the live tracking catches up with all the points it's missed in the meantime.


It does fill in the gaps.


----------

